# Wo sind denn DIE Polder in Holland?



## RaEma (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab ein paar Fragen zu dem Hechtland Holland, und zwar:
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man in Holland die so oft erwähnten Polder- und Gräbensysteme findet (Stadt/Gegend) ? Oder sind sie über ganz Niederlande verteilt? Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr dort gesammelt? 
Könnt alles was ihr wisst schreiben...
...wenn´s nicht zu  viel ist ;-)

Vielen Dank und schönen Gruß,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo sind denn DIE Polder in Holland?*

Eigentlich in ganz Holland, vor Allem in der Gegend zwischen Amsterdam und Roterdam.  Das Gebiert liegt fast 5 Meter unter NN. Die Polder sind gebaut worden, damit das Wasser der Flüsse bei Hochwasser schneller abfließen kann. Hier ist das größte Poldersysten Hollands lokalisiert. Hecht- und Zanderbestände sind TOP!!!!
CATCH AND RELEASE ist bei HECHTEN PFLICHT, bei Zandern wird es gern gesehen. Ich wünsch viel spaß. Gefischt wird übrigens zu 90% mit Kunstködern.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## til (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo sind denn DIE Polder in Holland?*

Und c. Nord-nord-westlich von Amsterdam. Die Heimat von Jan Eggers. Bovenkarspel, Hoorn und westlich davon.


----------



## RaEma (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo sind denn DIE Polder in Holland?*

Danke, das hilft mir schonmal!


----------

